# Modder Help



## bigmark408 (Sep 6, 2017)

Looking for a modder to update an old Milky build. 

Original build, *MirageMan Ti Head: CreeXRE-Q5WG McR19 MG FLuPIC(v2.2) LE... Runs on 1x Rechargeable ONLY
*
Recommendations appreciated.


----------



## nein166 (Sep 6, 2017)

Well what's the "Tale of the Tape"?
If it's got a label around the bezel as was Milkyspit's way it'll help us know what your looking to upgrade. Is it a Surefire, Maglite or other? It is hard to make a recommendation otherwise.


----------



## bigmark408 (Sep 7, 2017)

nein166 said:


> Well what's the "Tale of the Tape"?
> If it's got a label around the bezel as was Milkyspit's way it'll help us know what your looking to upgrade. Is it a Surefire, Maglite or other? It is hard to make a recommendation otherwise.



Label gone years ago, scott built this about 8 years ago. Ti McClicky , mirageman aleph head, single 123.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow ... very nice !

Does it take a standard Aleph threaded can ?


----------



## bigmark408 (Sep 7, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/knIXKBa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/qhuTRMU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Bz90g6S.jpg


----------



## archimedes (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks for the photos !

Yes, that can be updated. PM replied (and I'll reply again, with more info soon) ....


----------



## bigmark408 (Sep 7, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Thanks for the photos !
> 
> Yes, that can be updated. PM replied (and I'll reply again, with more info soon) ....



Thank you....no reply received.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 7, 2017)

bigmark408 said:


> Thank you....no reply received.


You are welcome, but I've been busy for the past few hours.

If you can wait, perhaps up to 24 hours or so, I'd be glad to PM you again to help you further with additional info (as mentioned above)

Thanks for your patience :shrug:


----------

